# bad alternator, battery or regulator????



## Rice Burner 52 (Dec 21, 2003)

Guys I need your help. Recently I stalled out in traffic and ended up replacing the alternator and the battery. Now I've got the same problem. The alternator only puts out 11.5 volts and the battery won't take a charge. What the heck is going on???

Terry


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Rice Burner 52 said:


> Guys I need your help. Recently I stalled out in traffic and ended up replacing the alternator and the battery. Now I've got the same problem. The alternator only puts out 11.5 volts and the battery won't take a charge. What the heck is going on???
> 
> Terry


An alternator is only made to maintain a charge, not to "recharge" a drained battery. If you're running a lot of things that will drain down the battery (big sound system, ricer lights, etc.) then you can very easily burn out your alternator. As for a new battery not holding a charge, you should take it back and have it replaced. AutoZone has limited usefulness, but battery and alternator testing they do for free -- might want to take your vehicle in to get checked.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

if you installed the alternator yourself, make sure the connections are clean and that the belt is reasonably tight. as mentioned, running a killer stereo system off of a cheap battery won't hold out. also, you might have bought a bad battery. clean your battery posts and clips, too.


----------

